# Bester Film den ihr je gesehen habt?



## megaman1 (8 März 2008)

was ist euer absulouter lieblingsstreifen?


mein klarer favorit: Herr der Ringe:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (8 März 2008)

Moin.

Also Herr der Ringe liegt ganz weit oben. Logo.:thumbup:

Mein Liebling ist eigentlich 300. Knapp dahinter die "Alien" Reihe.


Lieben Gruß
Tokko


----------



## Muli (8 März 2008)

Herr der Ringe I - III
Der Pate Reihe
300
Schindlers Liste
The Green Mile
Die Verurteilten
Léon - Der Profi
Fight Club
The Prestige
The Rock


----------



## Dombili (13 März 2008)

Muli schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe I - III
> 
> _*Léon - Der Profi*_
> 
> The Rock



:thumbup:


----------



## gabber (18 März 2008)

Snatch
Bube Dame König Gras
No Country for old Man
The big Lebowski
Crank
Pulpfiction


----------



## Katzun (18 März 2008)

herr der ringe teil1
the green mile
schindlers liste
luther
matrix teil1
etc ....


----------



## maierchen (20 März 2008)

Als Teenager wars der Breakfeast club!
(finde ich auch Heute noch toll)

Ansonsten
Shining
Tränen der Sonne 
300
Gangs of New York
Natürlich Lord of the Rings
Nell
und all die anderen
mfg maierchen


----------



## Eudoros (21 Juli 2008)

Top 3:

Legende
Das letzte Einhorn (ich muss immer noch jedesmal heulen)
Der 8te Tag


----------



## LuckyStrike (22 Juli 2008)

Scarface
Der Pate 1-3
HDR 1-3
Star Wars reihe
Matrix 1


----------



## marcrnd239 (24 Juli 2008)

fight club 
matrix


----------



## icks-Tina (24 Juli 2008)

Forest Gump
Alien
Predator vs Alien
Das Klavier
Das Parfüm


----------



## Dittsche (24 Juli 2008)

Das Piano
Stadt der Engel
Ein Engel an meiner Tafel
Titanic
Der blaue Engel


----------



## Barzius (26 Juli 2008)

Number 23
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Zimmer 1408
Die Simpsons - Der Film
Flatliners
The Big Lebowski
Zeitgeist


----------



## AHAB (28 Juli 2008)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes
Knocki´n on Heavens Door
Rambo alle Teile (ja ich Fan)
Star Wars
From Dusk Till Down
Kill Bill
Heidi 1 - 7
Ach Kinders
Da würde mir noch ne Menge mehr einfallen...


----------



## stg44 (29 Juli 2008)

The Big Lebowski
300 
black hawk down
forrest gump
Dr. strangelove
gladiator


----------



## floyd (29 Juli 2008)

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Platoon
Apocalypse Now
Und von der Kult Komikertruppe Monty Python die Klassiker : 
Das Leben Des Brian
Die Ritter der Kokusnuss (Suche nach dem heiligen Gral)


----------



## MajorTom (17 Aug. 2008)

American History X 

und das nicht wegen der Gewaltszenen, sondern wegen seiner Haltung gegen Rassismus ! 
und Edward Norton hätte für die Rolle 'nen Oskar verdient !


----------



## Shmi (17 Aug. 2008)

Lockere Geschäfte
American History X
In hell
Higher Learning
Road House
Hostage - Entführt
Butterfly effect
Nur mit dir
Running Scared
(Die Erben der 36 Kammern,
das streben nach glück)


----------



## chrischi666 (17 Aug. 2008)

American History X
Armageddon
Dawn of the Dead
Shaun of the Dead
Reservoir Dogs (und eig. alle weiteren mit und von Quentin Taratino)
Ong Bak


----------



## Jeaniholic (13 Sep. 2008)

Dr. Seltsam oder wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben


----------



## ddd (16 Sep. 2008)

Scarface
The Dark Knight
300


----------



## Gwen (18 Sep. 2008)

1. Taxi Driver
2. Der Pate II
3. Der Pate
4. The Dark Knight
5. Für eine Handvoll Dollar


----------



## bluesea1976 (25 Sep. 2008)

der mit dem wolf tanzt

the rock fels der entscheidung

wir waren helden

tränen der sonne

black hawk down

saw 4

john rambo

planet der affen(die alten filme)


----------



## armin (8 Okt. 2008)

Batman alle Kinfilme besodners der letzte
Rattatouille
Apocalypse Now


----------



## megaman1 (21 Okt. 2008)

ja batman (vor allem der letzte teil) sind auf jeden fall ganz oben dabei


----------



## FesselndEr (21 Okt. 2008)

Ich persönlich liebe deutsche Filme über alles. Daher steht für mich ganz vorne

Absolute Giganten

Und an zweiter Stelle folgt

Keine Lieder über Liebe.

Aber es gibt durchaus auch tolle amerikanische Filme. Zum Beispiel

Sin City
Final Destination (1+2)
Spiderman (vor allem Teil 3!)
Fluch der Karibik
Shrek
Saw (aber nur Teil 1!)


----------



## JayP (26 Okt. 2008)

Bloodsport(deutsche synchro) Van Damme`s englisch ist echt grausam
Last Boy Scout 
Beverly Hills Cop
Rocky (meine Lieblinge Teil 3+4)
Rambo(alle)
Delta Force 2
American Ninja 1+2
Kickboxer
Heat
Stirb Langsam
Lethal Weapon
Rush Hour
......


----------



## cobra04 (30 Okt. 2008)

King Arthur
Bad Boys 1+2
Black Hawk Down 
Shoot em Up


----------



## Tyler Durden (13 Nov. 2008)

Klassiker wie Indiana Jones, Star Wars und Zurück in die Zukunft dürfen nicht fehlen. 

Ansonsten mag ich Fight Club und American History X mit Edward Norton.


----------



## Buterfly (12 Feb. 2009)

Es gibt soviele gute, aber wenn ich mich auf einen aktuellen festlegen müsste wäre es

*Der Seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button*

hat seine 13 Oscarnominierungen absolut verdient,

ansonsten wurden eigentlich schon alle oben genannt.


----------



## astrosfan (13 Feb. 2009)

The Big Lebowski
Chasing Amy
The Meaning of Life
Soldat James Ryan
Titanic (Äh, ja, finde es ist ein perfekter Film  )

Ansonsten natürlich die großen Reihen:
Herr der Ringe
Star Wars
Star Trek


----------



## Veflux (16 Feb. 2009)

Schwer zu sagen...aber ganz vorne liegen bei mir
Fight Club
Identität
Joyride
Lethal Weapon
Der Hund von Baskerville
Lang lebe Ned Divine


----------



## rain- (3 Juni 2009)

Forres Gump


----------



## chemnitz88 (4 Juni 2009)

Der geilste Film ist immer noch "300"


----------



## Franky70 (4 Juni 2009)

Club der toten Dichter


----------



## Kreisky (4 Juni 2009)

Topic sagt ja bester Film und nicht Filme den das wäre zu schwer 

Hier mein fav. (vom schauspielerischen das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehn hab)


M – Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M_%E2%80%93_Eine_Stadt_sucht_einen_M%C3%B6rder

Zitat: »Les films clés du cinéma«: „M ist eine meisterliche Stilübung, ein unumschränktes Modell für Mise-en-scène, ein Gleichnis von allem, was einen Film im Grunde ausmacht. Selbst die geringsten Details sind mit Sinn behaftet, und die Einstellungen sind mit unfehlbarem Gespür aneinandergereiht.“


----------



## frontman (4 Juni 2009)

The Machinist


----------



## 5757674 (4 Juni 2009)

toll!


----------



## Katzun (4 Juni 2009)

5757674 schrieb:


> toll!



mit wem ist der?


----------



## Franky70 (4 Juni 2009)

5757674 schrieb:


> toll!


Seit fast einem Jahr registriert und dann kommt ein "Toll"...das verdient Respekt. lol5

Ich fand den Film "Control" über die Band Joy Division recht beeindruckend (allerdings auch bedrückend).


----------



## Ronja (5 Juni 2009)

Lieblingsfilm ist total schwer zu sagen...aber ich glaub: 

*Die blaue Lagune*


----------



## Buterfly (5 Juni 2009)

Ronja schrieb:


> Lieblingsfilm ist total schwer zu sagen...aber ich glaub:
> 
> *Die blaue Lagune*



Die Erklärung in Wikipedia hört sich interesant an. Werd ich mal angucken


----------



## eibersberger (5 Juni 2009)

Spiel mir am Glied mit Kot ;-)


----------



## Katzun (5 Juni 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Die Erklärung in Wikipedia hört sich interesant an. Werd ich mal angucken




ich glaube das ist nix für dich


----------



## Buterfly (5 Juni 2009)

Hehe da hast du Recht. Absolut nichts für mich 

Ich guck jetzt erst mal Stirb Langsam zum Ausgleich


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Juni 2009)

herr der ringe , matrix
star wars ,


----------



## Barricade (11 Juni 2009)

Terminator Die Erlösung
Transformers
Armageddon
Alien vs Predator
die Halloween & Freitag der 13. Filme
und noch viele viele mehr.....


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Juni 2009)

Bluesbrothers 

und 

Die Nackte Kanone 

awgut1


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2009)

Die " Stirb langsam " Reihe 1-4


----------



## poll_fan (15 Aug. 2009)

Alien 1-4
Barry Lyndon
Diva
The Big Blue
Am Rande der Nacht
Nikita (der von Luc Besson)
Bonnie und Clyde
Terminator 1
Little Big Man
Uhrwerk Orange
Blade Runner


----------



## tommie3 (10 Sep. 2009)

Die Legende von Bagger Vance.


----------



## eibersberger (10 Sep. 2009)

Analdin und die wunde Schlampe ;-))


----------



## eibersberger (10 Sep. 2009)

ääähhhh... sorry.... einschlägige Filme sind glaub ich nicht gemeint.

dann also 

Aladin und die Wunderlampe


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2009)

1. Herr der Ringe
2. Matrix
3. Star Wars


----------



## Stefan24100 (30 Sep. 2009)

1. Bad Boys 2 

2. nur noch 60 Sekunden

3. Training Day


----------



## xxsurfer (24 Okt. 2009)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

...die Frage nach dem besten kann ich 
erst am Ende meines lebens beantworten,aber
bis dahin waren es

Sin City
Die Verurteilten und
Pulp Fiction

die mir sehr gut gefallen haben.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Rainer Wenger (24 Okt. 2009)

Wirklich keine leichte Frage, denn da gab es bei mir schon einige... müsste ich mich um jeden Preis entscheiden, würde meine Wahl dann wohl so aussehen:

1. Rat Race - Der nackte Wahnsinn
2. Final Destination 2
3. Titanic 
4. Otto - Der Katastrofenfilm
5. Die Welle D)


----------



## Jordan! (8 Nov. 2009)

Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten
Rocky
Rocky 6
Titanic
Indiana Jones 1-3
Leon - Der Profi
Die durch die Hölle gehen
True Lies
Terminator 2
Die Verurteilten

Das sind die, welche mir auf die schnelle einfallen.


----------



## BurstAngel (7 Dez. 2009)

Also ich könnt jetzt ne menge Filme aufzählen, aber mein absoluter Favorit ist:
Bang Bang, du bist Tot


----------



## amon amarth (8 Dez. 2009)

DER GROßE DIKTATOR = charlie chaplin´s abschlußrede ist mir unvergessen und immer gut, wenn sich gutmenschen wiedermal aufmachen...


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

"Die üblichen Verdächtigen" kann ich nur empfehlen, der auf intelligente und spannende Krimis steht


----------



## AMUN (22 Jan. 2010)

*Godzilla und die Urweltraupen *





Ich stehe voll auf die Japanischen Godzilla Filme


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

Also wie der Streifen hieß weiß ich heute nicht mehr.
War aber eine Low Budget-Produktion :
Kulisse : Ein rundes Bett
Besetzung : Eine Schauspielerin in Unterwäsche und Strapsen,die sich nach und nach auszog.

Das Ende hab ich nicht mitbekommen denn da gingen mir die Münzen aus


----------



## Gehzeiten (1 Mai 2010)

Bella Martha
Und aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß
Die Dolmetscherin
Weites Land
Der Herr der Ringe
Ryans Tochter
Fitzcarraldo
Tatsächlich Liebe
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
Sechs Tage sieben Nächte


----------



## Flaming Sword (30 Mai 2010)

Seit ich ihn das erste Mal gesehen habe: *Alien I*


----------



## Katzun (30 Mai 2010)

paspartout schrieb:


> Also wie der Streifen hieß weiß ich heute nicht mehr.
> War aber eine Low Budget-Produktion :
> Kulisse : Ein rundes Bett
> Besetzung : Eine Schauspielerin in Unterwäsche und Strapsen,die sich nach und nach auszog.
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## paspartout (6 Juli 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> :thumbup:



Ach ? Kennst den auch ?


----------



## Geldsammler (6 Juli 2010)

Da gibt es sicher viel zu viele...
Ich mag beispielsweise Madagascar I und II sehr
und allgemein Animationsfilme.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

1. 300
2. Lucky # Slevin
3. Death Race


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2010)

Agenten sterben einsam


----------



## noah (24 Okt. 2012)

Braveheart von und mit Mel Gibson ist einer meiner lieblings Filme


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (24 Okt. 2012)

1. The great Escape / weiß nicht wie oft ich den schon gesehen hab...
2. Das Boot / auch schon zwanzigtausendmal und kann ich immer noch sehen....
3. Stalingrad / ja ich steh auf Kriegsfilme




.... und irgendwann kommt der NEW KIDS TURBO  / JUHHHNNNGEEEE


----------



## schlongdong2 (24 Okt. 2012)

Snakes on a plane.


----------



## Tigy (24 Okt. 2012)

Highlander1, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, V wie Vendetta, The Big Lebowski, +++


----------



## Olaf0815 (24 Okt. 2012)

Avatar
Mad Max


----------



## Juschi (30 Okt. 2012)

American Beauty
Die Verurteilten


----------



## djrock (3 Nov. 2012)

Herr der Ringe
Fluch der Karibik


----------



## Mitch01 (3 Nov. 2012)

Star Wars 4-6
Herr der Ringe 2 und 3
Forrest Gump
The Green Mile
Das Leben ist schön


----------



## Swill344 (6 Nov. 2012)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Yunan (6 Nov. 2012)

The Dark Knight
Der Soldat James Ryan


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## timo_trampolin (18 Nov. 2012)

Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest


----------



## Akrueger100 (18 Nov. 2012)

Krieg der Sterne 1 Orginal Fassung


----------



## SnuppyNusser (24 Nov. 2012)

High School Musical 1-3
Pirates of The Caribbean 1-3
Moonwalker (by Michael Jackson)
Anne of Green Gables

... that's what I can think of for now


----------



## roter_baron (27 Nov. 2012)

tuvalu. ein bisschen krank.


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

Star Wars Ep. 4-6 und Indiana Jones 1-3


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

Herr der Ringe Trilogie
The Avengers


----------



## tort3 (2 Jan. 2013)

Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest


----------



## tamoo24 (1 März 2013)

Der 18. Krieger
Tora Tora Tora
Apocalypse Now
Ghost Dog
Wasabi
8 Blickwinkel
Guns and Girls


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2013)

Blade Runner
The Avengers
Der Pate 1+2
.....


----------



## Kiv94 (1 März 2013)

Dirty Dancing (da geht bei mir nichts drüber=))
Die eiserne Lady (The Iron Lady)
Harry Potter Reihe
Kramer gegen Kramer (Kramer vs. Kramer)
Schindlers Liste
Sophies Entscheidung (Sophies Choice)
Fluch der Karibik Reihe
Mamma Mia 
Titanic


----------



## borstel (13 März 2013)

Heutzutage weiß man ja immer schon alles über den Film den man gleich sehen wird,
was natürlich viele Überraschungsmomente kaputt macht! Die besten Filmerlebnisse kenne ich von
früher! 

Teil 1 Zurück in die Zukunft
E.T. der Ausserirdische
Enemy mine/Geliebter Feind
Forrest Gump ( wer bei dem Film nicht mitfühlt der iss innerlich schon tot 
oder wenigstens total abgestumpft wie die Ghetto Kids es sind)
Four Rooms 
Fleisch ist mein Gemüse


----------



## gina18 (14 März 2013)

Die Verurteilten


----------



## exstence (14 März 2013)

Green Mile
Forrest Gump
Die Verurteilten

so tiefsinnige Filme

ansonsten noch - The Avengers, Paranormal Activity 1, Star Wars (ofc) uvm.


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Die erste Borgia-Staffel im ZDF. Leider hat die zweite Staffel nicht mehr das Niveau der ersten erreicht.


----------



## SIKRA (11 Okt. 2013)

Der kleine Lord.
Schaue ich immer mit den Hunden an, weil es so schön doof ist und jedes Jahr wieder kommt.


----------



## Sawyer12 (24 Okt. 2013)

Schindlers List


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Okt. 2013)

Star Wars
Forrest Gump
Alien Reihe
Pink Panter Reihe (Geht nix über Peter Sellers  )


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Django Unchained


----------



## urgal (30 Nov. 2013)

scarface und crank


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

star wars - die rückkehr der jedi ritter


----------



## Dilbert (4 Aug. 2014)

Asterix erobert Rom.


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Der Pate 2!


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Batman - The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Das war bei mir Avatar


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Stirb langsam


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

DEN Besten Film gibts für mich nich da ich zu viele Genres schau.
Aber es gibt so ne Handvoll Filme die ich teilweise schon weit über 100 mal gesehen hab und die trotzdem immer wieder laufen.

Dazu zählen, Helge Schneider - *Praxis Doktor Hasenbein* (Nur für Helge Fans ) *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*, *Scarface*, *Pulp Fiction*, diverse *Doctor Who* Specials, *The Wolf of Wallstreet* und was mich in letzter Zeit echt umgehauen hat war *Guardians of the Galaxy*. Absolut genialer Film, absolut genialer Soundtrack. Echt, nur Boah :WOW:


----------

